# help hooking up a series 2 tivo to DirecTV HD box



## cardigans1 (May 11, 2004)

My setup:

Series 2 Tivo with lifetime

DirecTV with HD box

Samsung 46" LCD TV 1080i 120 hz

I realize that if I record with Series 2 tivo it won't be in HD.

How do I hook it so I can watch live TV in HD and recorded shows on non-HD?


----------



## cardigans1 (May 11, 2004)

I should mention as well that I have a 7.1 speaker system. the Comcast HD box is running though it with a digital audio cable


----------



## Karl Childers (Sep 29, 2009)

Use either HDMI cable or the component cable to connect the cable box to your HD TV. Use the RCA composite cable to connect the HD cable box's A/V output to the S2's A/V input, and use RCA composite cable to connect the S2's A/V output to the TV's A/V input.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

You're probably also going to want to get one of these thingies "USB TV translator" if you want to control the DirecTV box from the Tivo (which I would assume you'd want to do).


----------



## cardigans1 (May 11, 2004)

thanks everyone

how do I get the audio from the tivo to play through the sound system?

currently i have directv hd receiver to the sound system with a digital audio cable


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Your Tivo needs its own audio connection to your sound system. Tell us more about your sound system. What sort of audio/video inputs does it have?


----------



## cardigans1 (May 11, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> Your Tivo needs its own audio connection to your sound system. Tell us more about your sound system. What sort of audio/video inputs does it have?


It's a Pansasonic BT-203. It's a Blu Ray combo from Costco

INPUT/OUTPUT:	.
HDMI Terminals 1
Component Video Out 1
Video Out 1
Headphone Out 1
Wireless Terminal 1

http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-...-BT203.S_11002_7000000000000005702#tabsection


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

cardigans1 said:


> It's a Pansasonic BT-203. It's a Blu Ray combo from Costco
> 
> INPUT/OUTPUT:	.
> HDMI Terminals 1
> ...


Like many of these all-in-one combo theater units, this one does not have enough AV inputs to do what you want. You'll need a Video Selector Switch or similar device to connect any additional video sources to this unit.


----------



## cardigans1 (May 11, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> Like many of these all-in-one combo theater units, this one does not have enough AV inputs to do what you want. You'll need a Video Selector Switch or similar device to connect any additional video sources to this unit.


Thank you very much for the info.

Can you point me to a website or big box where I can buy something like this?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

cardigans1 said:


> Thank you very much for the info.
> 
> Can you point me to a website or big box where I can buy something like this?


Radio Shack carries several different AV Selector Switches. Some are even remote controlled.


----------

